# mantis living chances



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2007)

if u have 1 african mantis nymph, wat are the chances of it living to adulthood? :?:


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2007)

What stage is this one mantis?


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

L2 I think. They are rather low. I can't give you any figures though. Assume it won't live, and be happy if it does.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Umm, if you're going to raise it like it's going to die, you'll probably jinx yourself.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

> Umm, if you're going to raise it like it's going to die, you'll probably jinx yourself.


It's kinda part of the pessimistic experience, OGIGA.  

I just said to expect it to die. Not to raise it to die. Although it will eventually of course.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2007)

a mantis wont just drop dead for any reason ive got 2 african mantids and i got them at L1 and raised them to L3 ,going well so far


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

> a mantis wont just drop dead for any reason ive got 2 african mantids and i got them at L1 and raised them to L3 ,going well so far


They sometimes do.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

At L3, my guess is 60% in getting them into adult for species like african giant that hatched out hundreds. The chances improve with every subsequent molt so by the time you get to L7 there is pretty good chance in getting an adult african, keep it up!


----------

